# Getting a new roof- What do I do with the dogs?



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Been there, done that, Jill. Mine were shook up the entire time, and I was home with them (took 3 days off) I tried to get them out for long walks but they wouldn't sleep when we came home cause of all the racket. They just weren't 'at ease' till they left. 

Oh, one thing to pursue..have the contractors use the magnetic roller on the ground all around your house to pick up stray nails, EVERY DAY. I'm still digging them out of flower beds and gardens.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I know what you mean. I had a roof put on my old house and we kept finding nails in the backyard when AF was still with me. Those rollers don't get all of the nails...obviously!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Perhaps you can board them somewhere? Often the dogs that stay at the boarding/daycare place I work at are there because the house is being remodeled in some form or fashion


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

when we were having the kitchen done over, Faith was at either doggy daycare or grandma's house each day. for her comfort, but also b/c i didn't trust the guys working on the house not to accidentally let her out.

do you have a doggy day care nearby?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We just had one put on and the crew did great...even Maggs, and Jill you know how Maggs is... the first day she barked a few times, then after that they slept.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby would be checking herself into camp bow-wow, she hates the noise. But Finn would probably get a hard hat and go out to direct. I don't know Jill, but if you can't be there I'd find someone to take them during the day. And yes, when we got our new roof they made an awful mess.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Can you find a doggy daycare and let them have a fun short vacation? Or you can take a vacation and come to visit me with the gang. Bama would love to see his little brother. And meet his cousins.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Can you find a doggy daycare and let them have a fun short vacation? Or you can take a vacation and come to visit me with the gang. Bama would love to see his little brother. And meet his cousins.


Ummm No, I cannot wander down to Florida!!!! New job coming remember? I'd love to though.

There is a Kennel/Doggie Day Camp near my house. I called them for pricing; its only $11/day/dog. Not a bad deal at all. I was on the fence about leaving them at home or sending them to doggie camp until the work is finished. Sounds like most would send their pups to day camp


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

11/day is extremely cheap compared to the area I live in. We charge $20 a night for large dogs for boarding, 13 for just daycare.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My husband was doing a lot of work in the house last month. If I had known how scared Brady was going to be I would have sent him to daycare. I wish now we had done work with power tools when he was a baby!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Doggie Daycare

When we put in hardwood flooring throughout the house we needed to do something with the dogs. I found a great day care, I dropped them off around 7:30 am and picked them up at 6 pm. Not only were they having a blast but after dinner the slept soundly until morning. 

We kept them home while our roof was done last memorial day weekend. They were fine but then they don't react to noise or commotion.

v


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

We've had alot of work done on our house the last few years and usually left Jake at home. He made friends with all the contractors and they always spent some time playing with him! There were a couple of times when he couldn't stay in the house (floors being refinished or too many open doors) so I would bring him to work with me.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

we just redid siding in the fall.Dogs stay home .Honey was in the laundry room(she does like loud noises) Holmes slept on the couch.Nothing bothers this man.They did just fine.It was a lot of nails clean up.And i keep finding them around house. Good luck with roof.Should be done in the couple days,right?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Bock said:


> 11/day is extremely cheap compared to the area I live in. We charge $20 a night for large dogs for boarding, 13 for just daycare.


Yes, $11 isn't bad at all. It would be during the day only as well, I'd bring them home at night...of course!!! 



olik said:


> we just redid siding in the fall.Dogs stay home .Honey was in the laundry room(she does like loud noises) Holmes slept on the couch.Nothing bothers this man.They did just fine.It was a lot of nails clean up.And i keep finding them around house. Good luck with roof.Should be done in the couple days,right?


A few days, yes. I'm hoping :crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We had our roof done last year. I was home with the boys. Selka was fine (except for barking at the strange men) but Gunner was stressed since he is my anxiety freak! I took them to my daughter's for visits most days. Luckily it was only a few days!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, I can't be at home with them, I'll have a new job by then (yeah!). I'm going with doggie day care....I hope they enjoy it. The boys will have fun.....Libby, well it takes her a good two months + to get used to new dogs, so maybe not so fun for her; we'll see.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Good choice to take them to daycare and Congratulations on a new job.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

If you have a camper or motor home, use it as a dog house. We did that when we had work done on our house. The dogs loved it.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd take them to Mary's. What's a few more? She won't notice. 

My next option would be doggy day care. Shadow loved going when we were doing some house renovations a few years back, and that is a GReat price you are getting!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> I'd take them to Mary's. What's a few more? She won't notice.
> 
> My next option would be doggy day care. Shadow loved going when we were doing some house renovations a few years back, and that is a GReat price you are getting!


Um nice try Angie... If it was just Beamer and Hudson, it would be fine... BUT Maggs isnt fond of other females, and picks her female friends.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Depends on your contractor and your dogs.

In our case (we got a new roof last October), the contractor was someone I knew fairly well. Simon was little, and Shadow was used to having the roam of the house.
I put them both in crates in the basement, (finished basement) but if they weren't working inside, they would let them run free.
On their lunch breaks (or other breaks), they especially enjoyed taking the puppy outside for some run time. May have gotten my roof done a little bit slower, but I wasn't paying them by the hour, and I knew my boys were having fun too!


----------

